# eigene Horizontale Linie



## meilon (12. April 2004)

Hi,
wie erstelle ich eine eigene Horizontale Linie mit nem Bild? Ich denke mir, das ich dafür den Anfang, die Mitte und das Ende der Linie brauche. Nur wie mache ich es, dass sich die Mitte sooft wiederholt, dass die ganze Seite ausgefüllt ist? Also

<Anfangsbild><Mittelbild mal x><Endbild>

und dann soll da ja auch noch ein Abstand von der linken und rechten Seite sein. Wie mach ich das? Geht das überhaubt?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (12. April 2004)

Am Besten machst  du das mit einer Tabelle und in der mittleren Zelle legst du das mittlere Bild als Hintergrund fest und lässt es mit repeat-x nur horizontal wiederholen.


----------



## meilon (13. April 2004)

ööhm, danke, aber ... öhm ... aber was meinst du mit repeat-x? Bin noch nicht so der Held in HTML, könntest du mir bitte mal coden was du meinst?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Dommas (13. April 2004)

Ich erlaube mir, mich einzumischen  
"repeat-x" ist eine CSS-Eigenschaft und hat nichts mit HTML zu tun. Sebastian's Idee ist aber sehr gut. Mach es so:


```
<table width="90%" align="center"> //dann hast du einen Rand von jeweils 5% links und rechts
<tr>
<td width="50" style="background-image:url(linie_links.gif)">&nbsp;</td>
<td style="background-image:url(linie_mitte.gif); background-repeat:repeat-x">&nbsp;</td>
<td width="50" style="background-image:url(linie_rechts.gif)">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table>
```
Alles, was in style="" geschrieben ist, ist CSS. Jede der drei Zelle bekommt ein Hintergrundbild (Teil der Linie), wobei der mittlere Teil einfach sooft wiederholt wird, bis die Zelle gefüllt ist. Ach ja: Den Zellen links und rechts habe ich mal die Breite 50 Pixel gegeben, mach sie so breit, wie deine Linienteile links/rechts sind. Die mittlere Zelle braucht keine Breitenangabe - sie ist einfach dann so breit, wie es die 90% der Tabelle zulassen (90% des Screens minus 2 mal 50 Pixel).

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich einigermassen verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## meilon (13. April 2004)

Also jetzt hab ich da nun schon mal ne Linie, aber die ist nur 1px hoch Und wenn ich in den Zellen oder in der allgemeinen festlegung hight="18" dazuschreibe, passiert nix Zudem ist nach jedem Bild ein kleiner weißer Fleck, ca. 5 px breit, der das Bild von der Mitte zu dem Linken/Rechten Bild abtrennt. lässt sich das beheben?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Xaicon (13. April 2004)

Probier es mal so:

```
<TABLE width="90%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<TR height="10">  //statt 10 höhe der linie
<TD width="50" background="pfad/zumLinkenBild.Dateityp"></TD>
<TD background="pfad/zumMittlerenBild.Dateityp"></TD>
<TD width="50" background="pfad/zumRechtenBild.Dateityp"></TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
```


----------



## meilon (13. April 2004)

Tut mir leid, aber das geht auch nicht Jetzt kommt das 1. Bild hundertmal, dann das rechte 2-4  mal und dann einmal das rechte.
Wenn ich jetzt aber was in die Zellen reinschreibe, dann sind die bilder FAST richtig angeordnet: Jetzt werden die Bilder wiederholt und das sieht bei 3px Bildern net so gut aus. Ich glaube, ich lasse das und nehm das Standardteil Aber danke für eure Bemühungen.

mfg
Klink


----------



## Xaicon (13. April 2004)

Es würde sich besser eine Lösung finden, wenn man die Bilder sehen könnte. Wenn Du noch an einer Lösung interessiert bist, poste doch mal die Links zu den entsprechenden Bildern. Dann kann ich mir besser vorstellen wo das Problem liegt, oder wie es aussehen soll.


----------

